# Does anyone have any information re: redo vasectomy reversals...?



## Totty34 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi can anyone help?  

My partner and I would love to have to start a family and were wondering if anyone has any information about redo vasectomy reversals?  

We were recommended to go for ICSI 2 years ago but due to my ongoing medication weight loss for the treatment hasn't been very forthcoming (I only need to lose 1 & 1/2 stone - but they won't do it until then!  ), so we have been for a consultation with a Doctor in Hythe, Kent, but there he didn't seem very forhcoming with the informaiton tho would be happy to do the op.....?  

Any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Totty34, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

My understanding, from posts I have read here, is that vas reversal success can be quiet dependent on how long ago the vasectomy was performed with the more recent ones showing greater success rates but that is my no means the be all and end all. 
You might like to check this thread out which is quite a long one but contains lots of inspiring stories and useful information about vasectomy reverals (as you can see, we have a lot of ladies on FF who are in your position).

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=117669.0

That topic can be found on the Male Factors board which, also may be helpful to you:

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

Have you had any fettility tests on yourself to see if there are other factors involved? It is always worth doing this anyway to rule it out at least because, if you found some problems with your own fertility this obviously would weight your decision on whether to proceed with a reversal op or to plan for IVF with ICSI.

When you talk about your weight I assume you must be just beyond your chosen clinic's BMI criteria. Not sure if you are NHS funded or not but, it is always worth looking baout privcately as I know my clinic treat ladies with BMIs greater than 30 (although, to enter the egg share scheme you do need to have a BMI lowwer than this).
You can also ask for access to our weight loss support area if you want:

*Belly Buddies: Weight loss support ~ *CLICK HERE

You may find that there is some information on there that might help, or you could post in peer support and see if there are others on FF who are having the same medication as you and how they have coped / tackled weight issues with it. We have 22,000 + members so chances are high you might find someone out there!

Wishing you lots of luck! 

C~x


----------



## Totty34 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks everso for your response Caz you've been really helpful and I will certainly look at the links you so kindly supplied to me 

I have had a fertility check and ovulate like clockwork and pelvic scans all ok too (I'm 34) it's just my partner's 'area' that seems to be the problem   he had a vasectomy 15 years ago and reversal 12 years ago.

Went to the fertility clinic 2 years ago and they said that they would not proceed with ICSI until my BMI is 30 (it's a private clinic as my partner has 2 children so NHS funding not available).

The unfortunate problem is that i am on anti-epilepsy drugs (Keppra) which slows the metabolism down, making dieting a real problem (I was diagnosed at 23 and was a size 12-14 before and now a size 18!  

The clinic's lack of support has been really disappointing   and our faith has been really swayed, especially, considering that they are asking for approx £9k for each treatment!!  

But I am sure I am not alone in my frustration and it's website's like this and people like you that seem to make it a little bareable - thanks again Caz you are a real STAR


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi totty and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support.

You have been left some great links to try out.

Im sorry to hear all you have been through and i am wishing u loads of luck with the future.

Kate xx​


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Totty34 said:


> Went to the fertility clinic 2 years ago and they said that they would not proceed with ICSI until my BMI is 30 (it's a private clinic as my partner has 2 children so NHS funding not available).
> 
> The unfortunate problem is that i am on anti-epilepsy drugs (Keppra) which slows the metabolism down, making dieting a real problem (I was diagnosed at 23 and was a size 12-14 before and now a size 18!
> 
> The clinic's lack of support has been really disappointing  and our faith has been really swayed, especially, considering that they are asking for approx £9k for each treatment!!


May I ask what clinic you went to? If you only have a stone and a half to lose your BMI can't be too much over that and I know some clinics would be happy to treat you with that so, perhaps look around!

C~x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Totty34,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome to the site.  You will get lots of advice and support here.
Good luck

Emma
x x x x


----------



## pollythepolo (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Totty

My hubby has just had a reversal 6 yrs after the vasectomy.
I think it might help u if u ring a few reversal clinics and ask them to send u a info pack. And to answer any questions u have.
We went to Dr Dawson in Hartlepool and he and his staff were fab.

There is a thread in the male factors called any positive vasectomy reversal stories and im sure u will find some usefull info in there.

Good luck in whatever u decide

And hope to talk again soon!


----------

